# Tinfoil Betta Sculptures



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Here are a few sculptures I made for an art class, long before I actually got my first betta! The fish were actually fairly easy to make out of tinfoil and hot glue. The main body was crumpled foil, and the fins were made from rectangles cut and folded into shape. Then I added lots of glitter and sequins for eyes. The background hung in the window of a hall in my school, and the fish also hung on clear fish line so they could turn whenever there was a draft. 

These pictures were taken before I finished adding color and glitter. I wish I had taken some pictures of it when it was in direct sunlight! Sadly, I waited too long before picking it up though, and it was thrown away. I really want to make some more of these to hang in my windows someday.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW! That's really neat I might make some myself... 

I like the last photo,, the background... ! What a great idea!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how GORGEOUS and creative!


----------



## Shamber (Jul 28, 2012)

Whoa! So COOL!!!! I love the idea! It looks amazing, keep it up ^^


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'm really considering making some more, especially now that I know about the different types of bettas. I had no idea what a "crown tail" or "veil tail" was back when I made these! If I can find where I packed my glitter, I might even try to do some commissions.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Very VERY pretty! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

That is so FLIPPING AWESOME


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

That is most excellent! Very creative of you and very beautiful...


----------

